# What # corresponds to 'H' - Lesco spreader settings?



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Greetings, all!

I'm really looking forward to spreading the Winning Colors Blend TTTF seed I have but, I've encountered a bit of a challenge with respect to what spreader setting I should use on my spreader.

My spreader (which I calibrated) is the push model rotary Lesco 50# model; I wish to spread the seed at the "new seeding" rate of 8lbs per 1k sf; and, the settings run in graduations from "1" to "32".

However, the label on the seed bag (pic attached) indicates a setting on a Lesco spreader of "H."

I'm in a bit of a time crunch as rain and cooler weather are set to arrive here in 36 hours and I have to leave town in 2 or 3 days. Obviously, I want to avoid spreading seed in the rain; however; I have not been able to find any way to correlate a Lesco setting of 'H' (on Lesco spreaders that use alphabetized settings) to any corresponding number (on Lesco spreaders that use numerical settings).

Anyone else ever run into this pickle? And if so, didja use mayo or mustard or both? :lol:


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

For spreading seed, I would suggest ignoring the spreader settings completely.

Instead, weigh out the appropriate amount of seed for how many square feet you are planning to seed. If you're planning to cover 5000 square feet at 8#/ksqft, then weigh out 40 pounds of seed and put the 40 pounds of seed in the spreader. Set the spreader to the lowest setting at which the seed flows evenly from the spreader, and make passes over the entire lawn in one direction, say North/South. Hopefully, you will have used far less than half of the seed. Then, make passes over the entire lawn in the other direction, say East/West. Hopefully, you'll still have some left. Then, make passes over the lawn in another direction, say NE/SW. Keep repeating this until all the seed is gone. You'll have spread the right amount of seed, since you weighed it out beforehand, and by making the passes in different directions, you'll get more uniform coverage than if you had used a higher setting and tried to spread exactly the right amount of seed in just one set of passes.

When I do this approach, I'm most pleased if I can get a full 4 sets of passes, to cover N/S, E/W, NE/SW, and NW/SE. Makes for very uniform distribution of the seed.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Thank you, brother- (-n-sista ! :thumbup:

This will take more time obviously but, I will simply get started earlier, knowing so up front.

MUCH appreciated (and so ... common sensey, too - I shined that TLF light up in the sky and TLF comes through AGAIN!!!!! :banana:


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

440mag said:


> Thank you, brother- (-n-sista ! :thumbup:


We just had to smile at this!  And you're very welcome! We hope your seeding project is a resounding success!


----------

